# Smooth Jazz



## applecruncher (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Sep 4, 2015)

My older brother taught me a lot about good music.  This is one of many great albums he had in his massive collection.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 4, 2015)

Excellent picks, AC - thanks for the audio bliss.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Sep 4, 2015)

@ SifuPhil. These got me thru many hours of chores/housecleaning throughout the years.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 4, 2015)

Thank you for the Lee Morgan clip. I've read about him but never heard his music. It's too bad though, my eldest son picked up on all the great ones from Miles on down. The younger one is more Daft Punk. Weather Report is one of my favorites. I played "Birdland" for him and he said it sounded like a bad 70's sitcom...oy, what does he know?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtHbxsdExlE


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Sep 4, 2015)

aaahhh, I forgot about George Benson.  Another great one.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 4, 2015)

Very smooth and cool, thanks for the ear-candy AC(and SB)!    I'm going to put these selections on my Android phone, to cast via bluetooth to my car stereo for the workweek commutes.  :wink:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Sep 4, 2015)

^^ Grazin' in the Grass ...my kinda jam! Brings back memories. :sentimental:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 4, 2015)

Al Jarreau...I remember his version of "Fire and Rain" that did not suck...it grooved. And I already have "Breezin" on my MP3 player. Another one more funk than jazz "Pick Up the Pieces" by AWB.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Sep 5, 2015)

I used to listen to Dave Koz's radio show and he played John's Coltrane's music. I did some research and had no idea John died in 1967 at age 40.  A sad loss.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## ndynt (Oct 1, 2015)

Miles Davis and Autumn Leaves


----------



## ndynt (Oct 1, 2015)

Cann't get much better than the Monk and Dizzie Gillepsie...


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 1, 2015)

One of my favorites, Jaco when he was still young and free


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Falcon (Oct 27, 2015)

Loved that Autumn Leaves  with Miles Davis.  Smooooth!


----------



## oldman (Oct 28, 2015)

Here is a good song to listen to on a rainy day.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 28, 2015)

Raining here right now, so I'll do that.   Boney = mellow.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Sep 5, 2018)

Awesome. Love the flugal horn and saxophone. This makes me want to fix mine but mines an alto not a tenor. 
Good ole Chuck Mangione - feels sooooo good. He plays the flugal too and incredibly well. 
Ive definitely got a soft spot for smooth jazz including Glenn Miller, Benny Goodman, Louie Armstrong etc.,


----------



## Olivia (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Jimology (Nov 15, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


>


Outstanding! It is good to see a fan of The Ripps here. I have seen them live seven times....I do wish Steve Reid would rejoin the band.


----------



## Jimology (Nov 15, 2018)

Here are a couple of my new favorite tunes from The VIP Club.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxyezWiaMV8&t=13s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weO3AeLsYWE


----------



## Olivia (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Jimology (Nov 22, 2018)

Back in 2012 my then girlfriend and I flew from Memphis to San Francisco to attend a MotoGP race at Laguna Seca Raceway in Monterey.
We had to drive the Pacific Coast Highway (PCH) to Monterey. The scenery was awe-inspiring as well as breathtaking. 
(A note to rookie travelers...ALWAYS top off your fuel tank before you get on the PCH!) Ask me how I know that! LOL!
This saxophone piece and video takes me back to that beautiful drive. The video fits the music perfectly! Just beautiful!!!
https://youtu.be/c7KqUW9oU_Q


----------



## Jimology (Nov 22, 2018)

I am hating youtube more and more. Every time I try to find a video it is either gone or modified.
The video I posted above really IS a video, or at least it used to be!
I can't find any of the early Beatle vids I have watched for years.
Just what is it with youtube?


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Jimology (Nov 23, 2018)

This video is difficult to define. It is at the same time classical and easy listening....however to get the full effect you have to watch the video.
It starts off sweet and "What's Going On Here?"....then the intensity of musicians and vocalists perform at their best. 





(I sure hope this works as intended).


----------



## CindyLouWho (Nov 23, 2018)

Song of Joy - Beethoven........right?    Used to play this on the piano, when I was younger.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## HazyDavey (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Nihil (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Nihil (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Nihil (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 19, 2019)

What a great Thread with super music and good chat


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 19, 2019)

One of my fave musicians. Smooth and


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 21, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> My older brother taught me a lot about good music.  This is one of many great albums he had in his massive collection.


I have this album.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 16, 2021)

So talented *and* so fine...OMGoodness.   I love what he did with The Fresh Prince's (Will Smith's) song. @palides2021 @Pecos @Paco Dennis @Pink Biz


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 16, 2021)

One of the prettiest songs featuring saxophone as the main instrument. @Pecos @Pinky @Paco Dennis @palides2021


----------



## Pecos (Nov 16, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> One of the prettiest songs featuring saxophone as the main instrument. @Pecos @Pinky @Paco Dennis @palides2021


MDS,
Your taste in music is simply wonderful.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 16, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> So talented *and* so fine...OMGoodness.   I love what he did with The Fresh Prince's (Will Smith's) song. @palides2021 @Pecos @Paco Dennis @Pink Biz


Thanks so much for the two videos! Loved them! But I love your music better!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 17, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> Thanks so much for the two videos! Loved them! But I love your music better!


Awwww...THANK you so much  You are the epitome of Sweet.  @Pecos...MDB..so are you.  And I'm so glad you are enjoying my picks and my music, as well.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 17, 2021)

The gentle stylings of the late, great Joe Sample who had been a member of The Crusaders.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 17, 2021)

A couple of years ago, after first becoming aware of him, Michael E quickly became one of my favorite artists and I purchases several of his tracks. It seems that musically he can do no wrong. His songs are on several New Age/Ambient compilation CDs. He has several YouTube videos. This is not my favorite by him but it is *so *smooth and pleasing to the ears.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 17, 2021)

This song is so "mean" that SlYellow had sense enough to loop it for an hour's worth of listening. I'm glad he/she did because I love it so much that I just let it play over and over sometimes.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 17, 2021)

This is the Howard Roberts Quintet


----------

